# 2 New Piraya



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

Picked up two piraya from JB one Orange and one Yellow. what do you guys think!!
























































some of just the natts.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

i think you got two nice looking pirayas...........


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

bigshawn said:


> i think you got two nice looking pirayas...........


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

moved to pic and video forum


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I think you have some nice P's


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice dude, piraya rocks...







by the way last pict is great, I would also like to eat a little fishie girl like that one man!!!!!.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

what pirayas?


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

redbellyman21 said:


> what pirayas?


the ones in the pictures genius.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

CanadianBacon said:


> what pirayas?


the ones in the pictures genius.
[/quote]
I havent left your avatar to even try and look at your piranhas! nice pics by the way


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

redbellyman21 said:


> what pirayas?


the ones in the pictures genius.
[/quote]
I havent left your avatar to even try and look at your piranhas! nice pics by the way
[/quote]
lol this is the only forum i belong to that lets me use this avatar. i still gap out on it from time to time.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

i was wondering if u thought I was trying to be a douche and say u didnt get pirayas.. I was actually just mezmorized like the other guy posted in a thread you stared in... lol I like the face painting thats a cool idea...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice fish man....


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Nice fish man....


thanx, what do you guys think i should do, slowly thin out the reds as the piraya get bigger? or just keep them all and see what happends? i like large shoals but also want the pirayas to grow healthy. i have 2 AC 110's on the tank right now, its a 150g. i do 50% water changes every week when im home. but when im working it goes without for 15 day's untill i get home.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I would let it be. if the piraya are uncomfortable they will get rid of your reds for you


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah i was thinking that too johnny but i dont want the reds to kill the piraya's either. on a much more seriouse note i just got this PM from a mod who will remain annonomys. "I love bouncing boobies, but, they do not jive with our new wholesome avatar policy. Would you please change your avatar to something else? I'd appreciate it! Thanks." there just bouncing boobies. we all saw them on the opening scene of baywatch. not like its nudity they are covered by a bikini. what the problem is?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

BeAutyful pirayas man!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

CanadianBacon said:


> yeah i was thinking that too johnny but i dont want the reds to kill the piraya's either. on a much more seriouse note i just got this PM from a mod who will remain annonomys. "I love bouncing boobies, but, they do not jive with our new wholesome avatar policy. Would you please change your avatar to something else? I'd appreciate it! Thanks." there just bouncing boobies. we all saw them on the opening scene of baywatch. not like its nudity they are covered by a bikini. what the problem is?


That's Bullshit!!

Beautiful Piraya's they make they Natts look bad


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

now my earlier post makes no sense...


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

these piraya's are scrappers one is 4" and one is 4.5" every morning when i turn the lights on my red's are a little more beat up. one of my largest red's 9" might be blind in one of his eyes now. not sure if its the piraya's doing the damage or the red's but whoever it is they go for the eye's. a few of my reds have nipped fins since i added the piraya's but the piraya's dont. hopefully this calms down or maybe ill just sell a couple of my red's. either way im pretty stoked on these 2 piraya's i cant wait for them to grow into monsters!! they both already have wicked color.


----------

